# Paridon Book II: A Taste For Power (IC)



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2009)

*Chapter 1: Pluck*

"Ah, Gis, please! Do come in, sit and enjoy!"

Gis enters the great hall at D'Marosso Manor, set with a large table. The table is covered with food and drink, sights and smells from faraway lands.






The table is filled with exotic delicacies.​ 

At the head of the table sits a very large man. His doublet stretches at the seams to contain his girth, his cheeks are full and round, and his bejewelled rings appear to threaten to pop off his sausage-like fingers. The portly Lord Gustav D'Marosso grabs a snail shell and sucks out the animal inside with a flick of his tongue.

Gingerly, Gis approaches. He feels small at the display, far more used to his simple military fare.

"Haha, no, no worries, you're most welcome! Put some meat on those bones, have an eel!"

"Your honor, thank you for seeing me at this--"


"No, no, don't 'your honor' me! We're all good friends here, now, aren't we? Please, come." The judge's voice grows stern. "I said, sit."


Gis sits. Gustav sticks a pair of tongs into a steaming tureen, and pulls out some bizarre crustacean. It snaps back and writhes in his grasp, but he simply holds it firmly and pulls off a leg.


Crunching away, Gustav continues, "So, Gis, you must tell me, how is the Rose Company?"


"They have had a very harrowing time. Perrin has put in for a transfer again, and this time it looks permanent."


"Ah, well, he always had a yellow streak. Pity about Torhan, too, but I suppose he was too compassionate for his own good."

"Indeed. There is still some question about Calahan. His instability is giving the others pause, but they still defend him."


"Give it time. He or they will come aorund. He's more stable than even he realizes, unfortunately. How about Fr. Berman? He's who I'm most interested in." Gustav wrenches a claw off his captive, and drizzles the wriggling blood over a plate of tentacles.


Gis winces. "He remains quiet, but he performs admirably. He does not flinch from his task, and was not for an instant distracted by the gnome women."


"Good, good! That dedication to Paridonese ways will serve him very well. Very well indeed!" He stabs his victim's carapace with a knife to end its writhing. He combines the claw meat with a spear from an oddly shaped fruit.






A fruit from Gustav's table.​ 

"Darian, though... does he still fancy that gnome?"

"Possibly, I'm not sure. She hasn't been charged, she's still in custody."

"Heh, best place for her. He's making progress, we'll see what happens. He has pluck. And Ru? Does he still pine for his old ways?"

"No, thankfully. He remains resolute and in control, though he doubts his successes in this past mission." Gis pauses a moment before continuing. "I've increased the team, as you recommended. They should be formidable against their next challenge..."

Gustav takes a gargantuan bite. Gis, having not touched a single thing, clears his throat. "Sir, I am certain that Paridonese cuisine, as the height of culture, could certainly sate your appetite..."

Gustav grins, speaking through bits of mashed arthropod and citrus, "Indeed, I've tried it all. Yet not a single dish would show the height of Paridonese culture."

"I'm afraid I don't follow."

"Don't think I haven't noticed your fast. The food here, it is unfamiliar, not your style. Disgusting. Listen, this food is the height of Paridonese culture. We are the undisputed paragons of good society in all the land. Our craftsman make the most effective weaponry. Our people show the greatest devotion. Our sages are the most learned, and our leaders are the most inspiring. How do we know? Because we can prove it by force. We can overwhelm the swamps of Souragne, the bitter cold of Vorostokov. Why, the gnomes and dwarves have flocked under our protection. But why the conquering? Of what use is all this? Resources. We are superior because we are able to take what we want from the inferior. By claiming their gold, they know we are in control. By enjoying their wives, they know we are their masters. In short, if we cannot eat their food, how can we call ourselves better?"

Gis sits, stunned and chastised. "...Please pass the tentacles."

"Very good. Now, down to business!"

* * *​ 
Fr. Abingdon carefully sounds the gong. "Rise and shine, gentlemen. You should be fully recovered. Please, meet up with Gis in the garrison room."​ 
The Rose Company awakens from their slumber, only with slight bandages from yesterday, back with the fight with the clockmaker's daughter. Pigglemorth went willingly into custody. Gnomes are filling a number of cells now, with Pigglemorth, Alek, Sasha, Marionette, and Kitten all under protection. They eventually make their way into the garrison.​ 
There stand Gis and four others--two humans, a dwarf, and a female elf. Gis nods. "Good to see you. I hope you are feeling better after yesterday. Based on those dangers, I've expanded the team. Perrin has moved back to the Enforcers, and these four should serve you well. In addition, I've spoken with the magistrate--he is more than willing to hear the case, and will be very understanding given the circumstances. We should go over the specifics, the charges, and the plans from here. Later this morning, the judge, Lord Gustav D'Marosso, will be calling for us, and we should be prepared. In the meantime, why don't the new members introduce themselves?"

[sblock=credits]
Photos by Dina Middin and Splat Worldwide.
[/sblock]​


----------



## Theroc (May 8, 2009)

Rhiannon was mildly nervous about her induction into the Rose Company, and she remained alert as she entered.  She wasn't expecting to be arrested, though some things she did may have been shady, primarily what she did helped remove dangerous criminals from the streets, or were directly in self defense.  She did however, want to make sure she knew as much about her surroundings as possible.

As she waited in the room for the current members of the Rose Company to enter, Rhiannon observed and studied the other new members.  Ms. Fleetwood's first observation was that she wasn't the only non-human present, unless she was encountering a particularly short, stout man.  After her initial observations giving her a basic analysis of the group joining along with her, the current members of Rose Company entered the Garrison room as well, and Gis began to speak.

"Good to see you. I hope you are feeling better after yesterday. Based on those dangers, I've expanded the team. Perrin has moved back to the Enforcers, and these four should serve you well. In addition, I've spoken with the magistrate--he is more than willing to hear the case, and will be very understanding given the circumstances. We should go over the specifics, the charges, and the plans from here. Later this morning, the judge, Lord Gustav D'Marosso, will be calling for us, and we should be prepared. In the meantime, why don't the new members introduce themselves?"

Rhia paused a moment, before clearing her throat lightly and stepping forward slightly, to indicate that she was going to speak, so as to avoid directly interrupting anyone and to avoid being interrupted herself.

"My name is Rhiannon Fleetwood... in the past I freelanced in the business of finding missing persons or persons who didn't really want to be found.  Occasionally I'd have to fight... and when I do, I prefer to be a bit at a distance.  I'm also fairly good at... testing people's security measures..."  Rhiannon nodded faintly as she drifted off, stepping back to where she started and waiting for the next person to speak.  Hopefully her introduction was satisfactory.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

The handsome, muscular and well-dressed man standing near Gis smiles at Rhiannon's obvious nervousness. He felt none of it; he had dealt with the constabulary on several occasions, and never on the wrong side of the law. He steps forward as Rhiannon steps back, his steel breastplate, shined to a mirror-polish, clanking slightly as he does so. His hand rests on the elaborately styled hilt of the blade at his side as he offers a short but courtly bow to the members of Rose Company.

"It is a pleasure to meet you, gentleman," he says, his voice a rich baritone. "I am Sir Skyler Martell, and my blade is at your service."


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2009)

Darian walks into the garrison with purpose, his long stride and hard-soled boots pounding a heavy rhythm on the floor.  The sight of the four strangers gives him pause, but Gis's quick speech breaks it soon enough.  As the half-elf steps forward Darian quickly turns to a far corner and contemplates the texture on the walls.  He absently pulls out a match and strikes it, the sound drowning out whatever it was she was saying.

_Maybe they didn't notice,_ he thought as he put the match to one of his thin, cheap cigars, deliberately not turning his face toward any of them until there was enough smoke to mask his features underneath his sturdy tophat.  He finally backed himself into a corner, propped one foot up on the wall and crossed his arms, only barely listening to the words that were spoken across the room as he pondered the small imperfections in the floor.





Darian waits...​
[sblock=Credits]Forgive me for taking a page out of IVV's book with the imagery...

Original images by JeremyMoore and RadioPato[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2009)

*Eugene Brasspin*

"Good day. My name is Eugene Brasspin. I'm expert at alchemical substances and digging out information either from the city or from prisoners."

Eugene is pale, black haired man with surprisingly resonant barritone bordering on bass. He wears black clotches threaded with silver in manner of nobility, but his hair is marked with symbols of traveling barbarians that occasionaly come to the city.

OOC: Edditomas would come to him for more exotic ingredients for his experiment especially those that need to be collected outside of city limits.


----------



## Tiali (May 8, 2009)

The dwarf steps forward next. He is wearing a thin tunic, with a very fine chain shirt underneath. His beard is red, and is long enough to reach the ground. This is why it is braided and tucked into his belt.

He steps forward with his warhammer over one shoulder. He uses his free hand to point to himself with his thumb, and in a very over-confident manner he simply says, "I be Cliff Hammerstriker," as if that simple statement would answer all your questions. He gives off a huge smile, enough so that you can see his shiny whites through his beard.

He then takes a step backwards into his original position, and trips on the rug. After stumbling a bit, and nearly falling to the ground, he catches himself and blurts out "I meant to do that..." He begins to chuckle, and the overconfident smile immediately returns to his face.


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2009)

Father Berman looks over the new recruits.  The young priest's expression is hard to read, but he nods politely as each person introduces themselves.  His butterfly symbol is displayed prominently, hanging on a necklace, and a fine dragon pistol hangs at his side.

"Welcome to the team.  I am Father Brian Berman.  As your chaplain, I am here to assist in your spiritual well-being, so don't hesitate to come to me privately if you wish to talk.  Your fate may depend on it.  I am versed in certain occult matters and the healing arts."


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Well met, all. My name is Ru." 

Ru is terse, though it seems more out of some discomfort than rudeness. While his clothes are well-tailored, his hair and beard tightly trimmed, he seems somehow ... out of place looking as he does.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 10, 2009)

Calahan, healed, though most likely with a few new black lines (scars treated with magic) over his hands and his face, still hunching over the table.

Fork in one hand, spoon in another.

"Mumblemumblemumble... Can't speak, must eat...Mumblemumblemumble..."

The policeman waves his spoon towards the newcomers, sparking something of delicious sauce all over the table, seemingly without noticing it...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2009)

Gis raises an eyebrow.

"The fellow policeman engrossed in his breakfast is Calahan," he pointedly mentions.

Gis continues. "Now that we've all met, here are the particulars for the day. Pigglemorth is in custody, has confessed to murder of one and being responsible for the deaths of seven others. We also still have Alek, Sasha, Marionette, and Kitten in custody, but none of them have been formally charged. We do have an open-and-shut case against Sasha for obstruction of justice, attempted ensorcellment of an officer, and acting contrary to the wishes of society, as a result of her sneaking Ada out of here. Locking her away is a mere formality at this point. However, that still leaves Alek, Marionette, and Kitten. If we are to charge any or all of them, we need to determine what are their crimes and what evidence we have."

Gis heads over by the breakfast table, and grabs an apple with satisfaction. He looks at it as one would a trusted friend, and takes a bite. "Lord Reverend Gustav D'Marosso will be the magistrate on the Gnomish New Year affair, and will see both Pigglemorth's and Sasha's cases. He has already mentioned a healthy interest in seeing the case of any other gnomes as required for the sake of society."

He turns to the four new members of the team. "I'll let the others go over the details of what happened over the past two days in the Clocktower district. They will have recommendations, and should you need to, all five gnomes are still here and can be questioned. Once you have everything you need, Lord D'Marosso will see you at his manor this afternoon. He will most likely discuss it over a meal."

Gis puts a hand on the breakfast table. "Have a good breakfast. It will be a long day."


----------



## Tiali (May 11, 2009)

Cliff sits down, and grabs his breakfast... His first question is 'Where's the mead?'

He gets into his meal, and asks 'So what's it that we be doing?'


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2009)

Calahan, his mouth full of stew, handles Cliff a carafe, but without taking a deep draught himself first.


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2009)

"Alek is well known for his shady dealings, the problem is proving it. Do we have anything to start with on any of them?"


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Having already eaten, Skyler opts for a cup of tea instead. He remains quiet as he sips the hot drink, waiting for someone to go over the details of the last couple of days.


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2009)

Father Berman says "Very roughly, we have been up against an occult criminal ring within the gnomish community.  Most notably, they found some way to constuct artificial vampires, with brass bodies and gnomish brains.

We defeated two of those powerful monsters, though the first was at the cost of Torhan's life, and the second nearly slew Callahan.  There is no reason to think that any more exist.  However, we can't be completely certain of that.  We learned that brass weapons are just about the only thing that is effective against them, so I recommend that we all be issued some form of brass weapon, just to be on the safe side.

I would like to get brass balls.  Err, to go with my gun.  Ahem ... brass bullets, you see.

Edditomas was the first, and we found his journal.  It spoke of two partners in crime, and research into 'artificial life' and 'artificial love'.

The former referred to the vampires.  Pigglemorth was apparently the one who constructed them.  He made his daughter Ada into one, but then regretted what became of her and helped us fight her.

The latter referred, I believe, to some new drug that has been sweeping the gnomish community.  This is where I believe Alek came into the picture.  I think this drug makes willing slaves of its victims, and that he was the dealer.  I suspect that Marionette and Kitten are victims of it.

I forgot to mention the bird-masked men who attacked us.  The masks were rigged with explosives.  These lunatics were also under the influence of the drug, I would say.

Pigglemoth and the Combledorns have clearly had some kind of falling out.  Perhaps he was afraid that his daughter would be corrupted by the drug, and that is why he did what he did.  He wishes to testify against Alek, I know that.

The picture should become clearer once we interview Pigglemorth.  I would like to be present for that interview, if not conduct it."


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Skyler nearly chokes on his tea as Father Berman makes his comment about requisitioning some brass balls. He coughs into his hand to clear his throat, a slight smile on his face. As he continues to listen to his fellow constable's words, though, the smile disappears.

"Quite shocking, if I do say," says the young nobleman. "So it sounds like we should proceed with interroga...er, interviewing these gnomes? Any other ideas of what our next steps should be?"


----------



## Theroc (May 12, 2009)

Rhiannon suspected that one of the originals had no desire to hear her speak, given his actions, but she had no evidence he couldn't hear every word she'd spoken, and so made no overt indication she'd noted.  

After she spoke the others went about with their introductions.  It seemed Rose Company pulled in talent from all walks of life.  When it came to Father Berman's introduction, Rhia had to suppress a disdainful look. Spiritual well-being... pah!  Following the introductions, Gis gave his orders for the team, and took his leave, whereupon the Priest gave his report.

Rhiannon sat at the table, pouring herself a small glass of tea and locating a small basket of fruit, picking at the contents as she listened.  When she heard mention of Alek's essentially enslavement of several other women, Rhia's right hand moved to grip her rifle tightly, the woman resisting a violent impulse.  She managed to avoid an outburst, though barely, and continued analyzing the information she'd been given.

"If we detain these 'slaves' long enough, this drug should work it's way out of their system, right?  Poisons and potions don't last forever, as far as I know.  Once they are no longer under the influence of that abominable toxin, perhaps they'd be more likely to testify against this... Alek..."  Rhiannon paused for a moment, before continuing with her analysis. "If I understand correctly, the only real question now, is whether Alek is the second link in this Edditomas' journal or if he just happened to cross Pigglemorth the wrong way.  In any case, I'd like to be present for any questioning... but... someone else will have to hold my weapons while I'm in the same room with Alek talking... he doesn't sound like anyone I'd like walking free..."  Rhiannon drifted off, her cheeks coloring softly at how bluntly she'd stated it, before taking another bite from the fruit basket to distract her from the rest of the room for a moment.


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2009)

"If we cannot do anything else, I might be able to analyze the substance and concoct an antidote or at least something that prevents effect for some time. If former, we can interrogate anyone without effects of the drug, if latter then WE can be immune to attempts at enslavement.

If you could drag me in their cells kicking and screaming, maybe I can get something out of them. I don't think Alek would open up, but other two might while he is on interview. But you'd have to remove the masks."


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> If you could drag me in their cells kicking and screaming, maybe I can get something out of them. I don't think Alek would open up, but other two might while he is on interview. But you'd have to remove the masks."




_Those two, open up?_Darian Rose stifles a chuckle at the comment, but keeps his thoughts to himself for the time being.  Then he looks at Rhiannon through the smoke of his cigar and makes a point of letting his gaze settle on hers before taking a step off the wall.

"I, for one, would be perfectly delighted to hold your rifle while we question Alek."  His voice is deep and resonant, almost soothing despite his current irritable demeanor.


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2009)

Father Berman holds up a hand.

"Listen. I have nothing against the use of 'enhanced interrogation' techniques on Alek, but the first step must be to interview Pigglemorth.  He is the only witness who is willing to cooperate.  I have good reasons for my suspicions, but right now we are trying to feel our way around in the dark.  Pigglemorth's testimony should shed enough light on the situation for us to know how to proceed.

The other thing we should do is check on what is going on in the gnomish community.  Even if the production of the drug has stopped, there could well be secondary dealers that could still be active.  Also, we can not yet be sure that there are no other players involved in the horrid affair."


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



kinem said:


> Father Berman holds up a hand.
> 
> "Listen. I have nothing against the use of 'enhanced interrogation' techniques on Alek, but the first step must be to interview Pigglemorth.  He is the only witness who is willing to cooperate.  I have good reasons for my suspicions, but right now we are trying to feel our way around in the dark.  Pigglemorth's testimony should shed enough light on the situation for us to know how to proceed."




"There's a secondary problem," Ru offers. "Given what Pigglemorth did to his own daughter, I'm not sure how credible a witness he makes. It seems fairly easy for a master manipulator like Alek to simply paint him as a madman whose testimony is completely unreliable. If Pigglemorth can't point us to some concrete evidence, I fear that--however much we might resist the idea--we may have to let Alek return to his life."

As he says the last, Ru's gaze falls warily to Father Berman. 

"Of course, getting our hands on the source of the drug might just provide that proof."


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2009)

"I am sure I can present Pigglemorth as a reliable witness.  That is one reason I want to interview him personally.  If it becomes a contest of he said - he said between the two gnomes, then it should be no contest at all - Alek is an obvious smooth talking liar.  The judge will see it that way, no doubt.

As for just letting Alek return to his life - that is never going to happen."  Father Berman stares straight at Ru.  Absentmindedly he strokes his dragon pistol.

"It is possible that the drug production was done at Combledorn Manor, which was burned down perhaps to cover it up.  But we don't know that yet.  The interrogations may shed light on that."


----------



## Tiali (May 12, 2009)

Ah... I be understanding says Cliff, to attempt to hide his complete and total confusion of the situation. So Alek be the bad guy and this Pigglemouth be the good guy? Well then... He finishes the last few bites of his meal in a hurry. The day's a'wasting, and we got us some 'questionin' to do.

He stands up, hikes up his pants, and tucks his beard into his belt again. Lets be going. We can get in a few 'ours o' work before this lord 'as 'is meetin.


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2009)

Father Berman says "Oh, they're both bad guys, have no doubt of that.  But Pigglemorth might yet be saved.  He regrets what he did to his daughter.

But yes, let's get started."


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

Skyler nods at the good priest's words, finishes off his spot of tea, and prepares to follow.


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



kinem said:


> "As for just letting Alek return to his life - that is never going to happen."  Father Berman stares straight at Ru.  Absentmindedly he strokes his dragon pistol.




Ru tilts his head to one side, neck cracking in response, but says nothing further. As the others move to question Pigglemorth, he goes with them, though anyone paying close enough attention might notice that he's careful to make sure at least one other constable is between himself and the pistol-toting Father at all times.


----------



## Theroc (May 13, 2009)

Rhiannon nodded quietly, taking a final bite from the fruit basket and sip from her tea before rising herself, ready to listen in on the questioning.


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2009)

"I'll listen from the outside, I still think one should be able to pass unrecognized as policeman. Those two could know me by sight, but probably not as a law enforcer."

OOC: active sense aura, everyone gets +2 to listen, spot and initiative


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2009)

Rhiannon nods at Darian's comment. A tear wells up into her eye--a result of the blushing, no doubt.

[sblock=for Darian]
_She knows Ru, but doesn't realize it._
[/sblock]

Everyone heads down into the bowels of the dungeon, to the cells.






The dungeon cells.​
Underground, a woman's wails fill the hallway. Standing near the entrance, a surly, bearded human in enforcer garb chomps at the end of a cigar. With a wry, twisted smile, he says, "That's Torhan's girl. She's been crying and wailing all morning." With a chuckle, he adds, "Your girl's much more quiet, Darian."

As the man heads upstairs out of the dungeon, he looks at Rhiannon and adds, "Ma'am. Name's Fitch. Let me know if you need any help with that crew you're attached to."

The jailer shakes his head. His graying hair is cut short, and he wears a tight-fitting, unadorned plate armor. "Welcome to the dungeons, I'm Mogson, and don't let Fitch color your view of us. You're here to see who? Pigglemorth? Yes, right this way."

Paying no attention to Sasha's calls, Mogson opens Pigglemorth's cell and steps back, out of the way.





Pigglemorth's cell.​
Inside, a small man, sits cowered. Still dressed in a workman's leather apron, he sits among the filth on the floor, looking up to see who enters, eyes registering only some familiarity. He says nothing.

[sblock=credits]
Photos by hbomb and gCarraig.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Without pause, Skyler steps into the cell. He takes a quick look around, and then steps out of the way to let his fellow constables past him. He remains quiet, staring at Pigglemorth, his hand on the hilt of his blade. His face is stern as he simply stares at the man, his obsidian black eyes promising things that could only be unpleasant.


*Intimidate +9 to an Aid Another attempt by whichever constable is going to question Pigglemorth.*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 14, 2009)

Calahan, in the back, quietly fishes his bag for a pair of blood-stained brass knuckles...


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

As he watches his companions prepare, Ru bites his lip, fearing he knows where all of this leads--fearing more the small thrill in the back of his mind at the prospect. _His monster nearly killed you. He deserves it._ 

Shaking his head clear, Ru pushes through the others to kneel on the ground near Pigglemorth. Pitching his voice calmly and evenly, Ru spoke: 

"Mr. Pigglemorth, I realize our cells aren't as clean and tidy as a well-managed workshop, but surely the bed would be a nicer place to rest yourself than the stone floor?"


----------



## Theroc (May 14, 2009)

Rhiannon quickly brushes her sleeve across her eyes, wiping away the tear forming as the man met her gaze briefly.  She followed the others below, paying close attention to Fitch, as he singled her out.  Perhaps it was just because she was a woman, but her experiences made her naturally suspicious.

[sblock]
Sense Motive Check on Fitch(+2)[/sblock]

"Thank you Fitch, I'll keep that in mind..." She replied politely as he departed, turning to follow the others quietly.  It wasn't long before Mogson led them to Pigglemorth's cell, which Skyler entered immediately.  Rhia followed shortly after, nodding politely to the man before speaking briefly.

"Good Morning, Mr. Pigglemorth.  I hope you haven't been treated too poorly during your stay here... we'd like to ask you a few questions, I hope that's alright."

[sblock]
Aid Another Either Bluff or Diplomacy (Whichever is most appropriate for 'buttering up' someone for the next person.)
Bluff: +6
Diplomacy: +5
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2009)

Darian steps into the room behind the others, giving no attention to the gnome on the floor.  Again he finds himself contemplating the many cracks in the walls as the interview proceeds behind him, his tall frame casting an elongated, flickering shadow across the floor.  He stands with his hands nonchalantly clasped behind his back, his fingers absently fidgeting with his rose-shaped signet ring, listening... waiting, his face growing hot with the anticipation.

He'll let the others speak first, let those new to the company attempt to prove their worth, and even let Calahan have his fun.  But when the course is run, and there are still truths to be told...

Darian closes his eyes and sighs quietly. He licks his dry, cracked lips, and can already feel the purging of sins yet to come.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*OOC to IG: I was kind of hoping Darian would take the lead, since he has the best Intimidate and/or Diplomacy scores out of the group.*


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC to IG: I was kind of hoping Darian would take the lead, since he has the best Intimidate and/or Diplomacy scores out of the group.*




[sblock=OOC]Perhaps we can reserve Skyler's aid another attempt for when that time comes?  Darian would never mind taking the lead, but since the others have already started, he's more than willing to sit back and wait for a more appropriate time to display his _skills_.  Now, there are certain individuals with whom Darian will automatically take the lead, regardless of who does what first (Suki, for instance), but this gnome isn't one of them.  

Yet.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 15, 2009)

Rhiannon catches a lingering gaze from Fitch as he departs, but nothing else gets in the way as the policemen make their way to the cell.





Pigglemorth sits defeated.​ 

Pigglemorth looks up at Ru's comment, and with a compliant, "Yes, sir," he moves to sit on the bed.

He looks at Rhiannon a little surprised, turns to see the others, and responds, "Yes, please, go ahead. What do you want to know?"

[sblock=credit]
Photo by tokara.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tiali (May 15, 2009)

Not knowing the details behind the incident, Cliff doesn't feel as if he should be the one doing the questioning. He stands outside of the cell and looks in. Fully armed and armored, Cliff is an intimidating sight, and he uses that intimidation to assist. 

[sblock=OOC]
To positively change the behavior of the prisoner, Cliff attempts to be intimidating with a +7. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Skyler remains silent, glaring at Pigglemorth, but waiting to see if his companion's more diplomatic ways will gain some solid information.


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> He looks at Rhiannon a little surprised, turns to see the others, and responds, "Yes, please, go ahead. What do you want to know?"




"Alek," Ru says evenly. "We need to know about Alek and his dealings. What do you know, and what evidence do you have of it?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 17, 2009)

"Alek..." Pigglemorth spits. 

"Alekalargo is a Combledorn, and that is most important. The Combledorns specialize in all manner of disgusting, foul goods and practices, all the things that bring disgrace and failure to good society. The family motto is _We have what you want. You want what we have._ Addiction, greed, sex, dark magic, you name it, the Combledorns deal with it.

Alekalargo was the worst of the bunch. His parents vanished a few years back, and he took over the mantle of family patriarch. His sister Breechalgandigroot always preferred working behind the scenes, and little Templeton was too young yet, but oh no, Alekalargo craved the spotlight. He opened up a few clubs catering to twisted pleasures, and made sure that he always had what people wanted, for a price. That price, of course, usually ended up in some form of slavery."

Pigglemorth locked eyes with Ru, his old flinty determination returning, nourished with rage. "You can understand just how mortified I became when I discovered that sweet, innocent Adalavas, my daughter, my love, my life, was infatuated with Templeton. Oh, my loving daughter..."

He sniffs in sadness, but continues. "I had worked with clocks all my life. I loved my profession. It takes a real skill, a true dedication to precision, in order to make such a beautifully complex mechanism come to life. Certainly, you believe in the law. Father, you believe in fate and the importance of a carefully lived life. A clockmaker's passion is no different. In understanding the simple motions of each part, the individual actions combine into a complex whole, and a careful life leads to success. I had become interested in expanding this concept into a fully automatous being, someone capable of going through the motions of life, breaking down each decision into precisely defined rules and laws. I dreamed of a clockwork being."

Pigglemorth grows oblivious as he continues his tangent: "Still, the secret of life was not something easily attained. I could create toys that obeyed simple rules, but nothing on the scale of a gnome. So, I enlisted the help of my good friend Edditomas. His forays in alchemy gave him great knowledge, and he was the one who came up with the concept of alchemical vampirism. Blood holds the key to life, and thus by boiling the blood under the right conditions could the life be extracted and used to power a clockwork being. However, there remained obstacles that, at the time, I considered insurmountable--the alchemical reagents needed a heart to provide the proper environment for the blood, and a head to manage the rules of life."

The gnome snarls. "Now, I wasn't the only special customer for Edditomas. Not to be outdone, Alekalargo had been working on another pet project of his own. He required of him the secrets of love. Not merely satisfied with using our baser instincts and proclivities against us, Alekalargo wanted to tap the source of our most sublime joys, and sell that. When I first heard reports of this thing called "Love" on the streets, there was no doubt that it was just the latest of Combledorn's loathsome products. Furthermore, the more I forbade Adalavas to see Templeton, the more she defied me, and the more she would return with lurid details of how Templeton's brother was designing some new product, adding to the family's wealth.

Oh, how this behavior destroyed me inside! My daughter could scarcely stay away from that... that Combledorn! I am convinced, she was a victim of this Love, this alchemical monstrosity that Alekalargo and his kin were determined to use to tear apart the last vestiges of my family! I had to ask Edditomas about it. If anyone would know how this singularly destructive mockery of spirituality came to be, he would know. I went to ask him about it, and that's where I saw one of Alekalargo's trollops making a delivery."

Pigglemorth's eyes grow wide, fueled by rage. "At that moment, I knew what I had to do. I knew what the purpose of my clockwork vampire would have to be--the death of all Combledorns. And I knew that, in Edditomas' betrayal to all of gnomekind, he had to die.

The death was planned to the second. His head would be removed five seconds before midnight, and his murder would be left in the old year. The vampire would be his new face in the new year."

The gnome's voice grows in volume, reverberating off the small walls of his cell. "The instructions were simple. Arrive at Combledorn Manor at the 18th hour. Slaughter all Combledorns at the manor. Defend himself as necessary. Alekalargo was supposed to be there! He is supposed to be dead! Adalavas should still be alive!"

Pigglemorth falls off the edge of the bed, crumpled in a tiny pile. "Evidence... Yes, evidence... Combledorn Manor should have evidence. Edditomas' store should have evidence. Alekalargo's hideouts should have evidence. Find that Love... and destroy it."


----------



## Theroc (May 17, 2009)

Rhiannon listened quietly, somewhat horrified at the lengths the clockmaker went to, and confused as to why he resorted to vigilantism.  She waited quietly a moment after he'd finished, curious.

"Mr. Pigglemorth, why did you not report Alek's activities to the Constables?  Surely this could have been dealt with through legal channels..."


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Skyler finally speak, his voice cool and calm. "Do you know where these hideouts of Alek's are?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 18, 2009)

Calahan, suprised that the prisoner is so talkative, puts away the brass knuckles and lights his pipe, quietly watching as the conversation continues...


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2009)

Father Berman allows the others to take the lead in the questioning, if only to prove that he is not leading the witness.  He looks on with some satisfaction, pleased that his speculations match up so well with Pigglemorth's statement.  With no real need to "tighten up" this testimony against Alek by adding any lies of his own, he decides to verify it.

"Pigglemorth, you should also know that when Alek is put to trial, magic will be employed that will prevent you from lying.  If you are unable to repeat your specific charges against him under those conditions, Alek may walk free.  Does that fact in any way alter what you have to say regarding his crimes?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 20, 2009)

Pigglemorth turns to the priest. "Everything I've said is the truth. I'll stake my life on that, and I want to see him burn at least as much as all of you. I don't know where that fiend frequents--I don't keep a schedule anything like his."

Pigglemorth then sighs. "And as to why I didn't go to the police... I had."


----------



## Tiali (May 20, 2009)

Cliff rubs his beard, and contemplates the story set before him. The whole affair is becoming more and more clear as it goes on. He looks around at the faces of his new comrades to see how they are taking it. 

He is still deadly curious. Um!? If I be understanding this correctly, you said you went to the constables? What was their response? He runs his fingers through his beard again.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

As Pigglemorth recounts the details of his crime, and of his inadvertant murder of his own daughter, Ru finds himself unable to speak. He can feel the rage within the gnome; it nearly sings to his own, buried under layers of ritual and control, and it takes all of that to keep it from bubbling up.



InVinoVeritas said:


> Pigglemorth turns to the priest. "Everything I've said is the truth. I'll stake my life on that, and I want to see him burn at least as much as all of you. I don't know where that fiend frequents--I don't keep a schedule anything like his."
> 
> Pigglemorth then sighs. "And as to why I didn't go to the police... I had."




Now Ru does lose his composure, if only for a moment. He shakes the gnome by the shoulders as he insists, "Who? I want the names of those who heard your complaint and did nothing."


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2009)

"Easy, Ru.  He's cooperating."

Father Berman looks on with concern.  Just when the case seemed to be lining up nicely, things had taken an ugly turn; accusations about the police had been no part of his agenda, and could hurt the perceived credibility of the witness.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2009)

Skyler leans back against the wall, watching the events unfold before him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 21, 2009)

Calahan rolls his eyes, and offers Skyler of his tobacco.

"Their softness and compassion is what is our colleagues' weakness.
...But it is also the reason I travel with the Rose Company."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 22, 2009)

Pigglemorth tenses. "I'm not sure! I spoke with some enforcer, just making his rounds, he said he was taking a full report back to here, back to the Investigators! Some human, had a beard!"


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Skyler waves off Calahan's offer of tobacco. He turns his attention back to Pigglemorth. "Fair enough. We shall check on this report. In the meantime, I asked you a question about Alec's hideaways...would you know where we could find any of these?"


----------



## Theroc (May 26, 2009)

Rhiannon did not add anything further to the discussion at this time, simply watching and observing quietly as she pondered how he possibly made the jump from one possibly unfiled report to such extreme vigilantism... it wasn't exactly a case like her own.  He needed investigators... Rhia had only needed an enforcer to be around...


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru starts at Berman's admonishment, looking at his hands on the gnome's shoulders as if they belong to someone else. Slowly, he releases the small prisoner, and his voice softens again.

"I ... understand," he says tentatively, then begins regaining his presence of mind. "Do you recall the date? We may better be able to find this constable by checking the rolls for the day."


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2009)

Eugene observes and listens from the hall taking care to remain unseen by the prisoner. He evaluates his new colegues in his mind, putting them into initial slots of volatile, dependant, meek, brute and unknown. Subject to additional information ofcourse.

OOC: I'll let you decide who is who


----------



## Tiali (May 27, 2009)

Cliff runs his hands through his beard, and contemplates all that has been said. He mumbles to himself... Bearded human?!  He tries to run the roster of street police that he knows through his head, trying to think on who that could possibly be.

OOC: Knowledge Local +3


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 29, 2009)

Cliff runs through the names of bearded humans on the force, and comes up with a bunch. He notes the goatees and stubble on his fellow policemen...

"What time? Six days, seventeen hours, twenty-three minutes, and 12 seconds ago," Pigglemorth rattles off. "I'm a clockmaker, that was the time. As for where, I have no idea. Check out some dive bars, the more twisted, the better. He's probably involved somehow."

Cliff realizes that if he saw the rolls for the day, he could determine which of the people were, in fact, bearded men.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

Skyler sighs. "Great, dive bars." He glances at Calahan, a slight smile on his face. "Its a good thing I'm part of the constabularly. Otherwise my presence in such a place might cause quite the scandal."


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "What time? Six days, seventeen hours, twenty-three minutes, and 12 seconds ago," Pigglemorth rattles off. "I'm a clockmaker, that was the time. As for where, I have no idea. Check out some dive bars, the more twisted, the better. He's probably involved somehow."




Ru gives Pigglemorth the slightest smile. "I appreciate your precision, and I swear to you I will do my best to find this man who failed in his duty."

Still at Pigglemorth's level, Ru looks up to the other constables. "I think I'm done here. Does anyone else have any questions, or can we let our little clockmaker try to get some rest?"


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

"One more thing." Father Berman looks at the gnome. "Do you know anything about the bird-masked lunatics who attacked us?  The masks were locked and rigged to kill."


----------



## Theroc (May 29, 2009)

Rhiannon leaned over to Ru, so as not to distract the clockmaker or Father Berman from their discussion.  She spoke softly, though not in a particularly quite voice, loud enough for anyone listening for her words(within close proximity, at least) to hear her, but quiet enough that those listening to the discourse between Father Berman and the clockmaker would be able to continue listening.

"Ready whenever you are.  If we investigate any dives, perhaps we should leave out the part where I am part of the Constabulary while in those places... many people feel ill at ease around anyone with the Law behind them..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 30, 2009)

"Bird masked lunatics? Never heard of them.... wait, were those the folks in the carriage who attacked you when we went into custody?"

Pigglemorth looks confused, and a little scared, as he meets everyone's gaze in turn.

[sblock=Darian]
_Definitely nothing there. He has nothing to do with them._
[/sblock]

Pigglemorth looks down a moment and concludes, "Thank you. My life is forfeit, has been ever since the new year. I understand that now. But I sincerely hope we can finally pull that monster Alek down."


----------



## industrygothica (May 30, 2009)

"We're done here," Darian says simply, and walks out of the room.


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2009)

Father Berman tells the little lunatic "Your life may be forfeit - the judge will have to decide that - but it may not be too late for your soul to avoid an eternity of hell, if you truly repent and trust in Lady Ezra.  I will speak with you after the trial."


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

Skyler nods at Darian's words, and moves to follow the man out of the cell.


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

If no one else has any questions, Ru will join the others, leaving Pigglemorth to his cell.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Outside the cell, following Darian, Skyler asks "So what is our next move, then?"


----------



## Theroc (Jun 1, 2009)

Rhiannon followed the other two outside, her eyes resting on the man who she couldn't help but feel disliked her, or at the very least had no interested in hearing her introduce herself, which was odd.

"Yes, what do you feel the best course of action would be?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Rhiannon followed the other two outside, her eyes resting on the man who she couldn't help but feel disliked her, or at the very least had no interested in hearing her introduce herself, which was odd.
> 
> "Yes, what do you feel the best course of action would be?"




Darian doesn't hold hide gaze any longer when he replied to the half-elf, looking her square in the eyes.  _She'll know son enough_, he thinks.

"We determine our mission," he says.  His voice is low and deep, articulate with just a hint of a noble accent.  Though whether it was nobility or just plain conceit, one couldn't say.  

"Is it to get this vile drug off the street, or is it to convict Alec by whatever means necessary?  Maybe it is something else completely?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Skyler considers Darian's words. "Could not one serve the other?" he asks, his voice low. "In removing the drug from the street, perhaps we would come across further evidence of Alek's involvement?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 2, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> "Is it to get this vile drug off the street, or is it to convict Alec by whatever means necessary?  Maybe it is something else completely?"




Calahan laughs, his voice rasping, as if someone rubbed to pieces of rusty metal against each other:

"I vote for Alek. Compared to what it would take to infiltrate the drug dealers,
this will be easier, quicker, and..." mocking grin to Darian, "certainly more satisfying. - Everyone here would enjoy nothing more than make this bastard bleed. So, why not listen to our guts this time?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



Ivid said:


> Calahan laughs, his voice rasping, as if someone rubbed to pieces of rusty metal against each other:
> 
> "I vote for Alek. Compared to what it would take to infiltrate the drug dealers,
> this will be easier, quicker, and..." mocking grin to Darian, "certainly more satisfying. - Everyone here would enjoy nothing more than make this bastard bleed. So, why not listen to our guts this time?"




Ru frowns, shaking his head. "If Pigglemorth is right, then one of our own ignored the pleas of a citizen at best, or is on Alek's payroll at worst. If that's the case, we need to clean our own house first. Any case we may want to make against Alek is going to be tainted--or could be further undermined--by any inside man he has. 

"I say we look at the rolls, see if we can find out of Pigglemorth's officer is actually one of ours."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

"Then let us find this man," says Skyer. "Where are the rolls kept?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2009)

Eugene joins the discourse once everyone is out of the cell.

"We could split up. One or two of us could go through the rolls, while others ascertain several possible places to visit. Alek is high profile member and it should be fairly easy to find out which places he frequents and even what are on his payroll directly or indirectly."


----------



## Tiali (Jun 2, 2009)

I be knowing the streets purty well. If I could see me a list of who were working that day in that part of the city, I could be telling you who our suspects be. Cliff rubs his beard some more. 

If we be splitting up, I be going with the group to view the rolls. He declares.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

*Skyler Martell*

"I can visit some of these 'dives.' However, it might be best if there was someone who knows that side of the city with me."


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Canvasing random places of ill repute seems like a lot of unfocused effort," Ru says. "But if this insider exists, I suspect we'll have a much more difinitive place to start looking. I suggest we don't expend any manpower on the street until then."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Skyler nods, and then shrugs. "Perhaps, but we seem to be quite a large group for a simple task of pouring over the rolls, trying to determine who Pigglemorth reported to. And that is on the assumption that there really is an inside man; the constalbesfailure to report could simply be caused by laziness or a disbelief of Pigglemorth's report. We should attempt to find him, of course...but it may not get us anywhere."


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

"We need to do all three" Father Berman says. "Protect the public from the drug, deal with Alek, and find the officer Pigglemorth dealt with.

The gnome mentioned Edditomas' shop.  We should have a look there as soon as possible.  Also, we should take another look at the smouldering remains of Combledorn Manor."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 3, 2009)

_There's that eye strain again,_ Rhiannon notes, as Darian speaks with her. Looking away is easy, and it goes away as quickly as it came.

"You can also meet with Lord D'Marosso," Gis says as he heads down the stairs into the dungeon. "I have received word that he is ready to receive you, should you wish to head over to his manor."

In the hallway of the dungeon, things have grown quiet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"Ah, well, I suppose it wouldn't do to make Lord D'Marosso wait overlong," says Skyler.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 3, 2009)

"Weren't we planning to talk to Alek's slaves too?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "Weren't we planning to talk to Alek's slaves too?"




Darian pauses for a moment at the words, seemingly lost in thought as the strain of emotion briefly crosses his face.



InVinoVeritas said:


> "You can also meet with Lord D'Marosso," Gis says as he heads down the stairs into the dungeon. "I have received word that he is ready to receive you, should you wish to head over to his manor."



"Well then," Darian rights himself.  "There's a place to start!"  Again without waiting he advances down the corridor, his footfalls echoing solidly off the stone floor.


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "You can also meet with Lord D'Marosso," Gis says as he heads down the stairs into the dungeon. "I have received word that he is ready to receive you, should you wish to head over to his manor."




Ru smiles slightly. "He's one of those, then, is he, Master?" the monk says. "Turns orders into 'polite requests'? I never was good at navigating those sorts of obstacles." Still, Ru readies himself to join the others in meeting D'Marosso.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

jkason said:


> Ru smiles slightly. "He's one of those, then, is he, Master?" the monk says. "Turns orders into 'polite requests'? I never was good at navigating those sorts of obstacles." Still, Ru readies himself to join the others in meeting D'Marosso.





"Just be pleasant and avoid saying anything to upset Lord D'Marosso, and you should be fine," says Skyler, giving Ru a friendly clap on the shoulder.


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

"It would be helpful, to know how the case will likely stand with him."  Father Berman heads out with the others, after making sure Pigglemorth's cell has been properly locked.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhiannon blinked as she looked away from Darian again, growing very curious about the man.  But that curiousity was pushed aside as Gis arrived again, mentioned Lord D'Marosso.

"We don't have the case put together yet... why does Lord D'Marosso want to see us so soon?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 4, 2009)

Gis chuckles at Ru's comments, and gives an affirmative nod to Skyler.

Gis regards Rhiannon. "He will want to see the evidence we have. If there is a case to be made, he will be able to show the potential flaws."

The company leaves the dungeons, and heads outside, where coaches await. Standing just outside the gates, a small white carriage waits. It is drawn by two ponies. Its driver is also in white, and fully covered by a mask in the shape of a pony's head. He silently watches the coaches pass by.

* * *​ 
The coaches travel through the cobblestoned streets, twisting their way through tight alleys. The alleys open into wider avenues, passing through manned iron gates to large, landscaped parkways above the rabble. They come to rest at a large abode, where footmen arrive to see to the policemen's needs as they disembark.






Cassilda welcomes the police.​ 
"Welcome to D'Marosso Manor," a middle-aged woman greets. "Gustav is ready to meet with you. Do come in." She shows everyone in through the large, ornately carved wood doors, down a marble hall, into a study.





Gustav D'Marosso waits for the police.​ 

The noble looks up. "Ah, good, you've arrived. Thank you, Cassilda, you may go. Please make sure lunch is ready for everyone."

"Thank you, your honor." Cassilda curtseys and leaves, closing the doors behind her.

Lord D'Marosso looks over the group, and grins magnanimously. "Ah, so good of you to stop by. So, tell me, what can you say about the Clocktower District murders?"

[sblock=credit]
Photos by Time Tarts Historical Solutions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Skyler offers the nobleman a bow. "My lord D'Marosso, 'tis a pleasure to meet you," he says, his voice smooth, accustomed to such surroundings and meetings.


----------



## Tiali (Jun 4, 2009)

Cliff steps forward. Cliff Hammerstriker at your service, mi'lord. He provides the local salute and steps back. I be new to this crew, so I will let them elaborate on what evidence we be havin' so far.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2009)

Darian takes off his hat as he enters the manor, revealing the thinning dark curls beneath.  He extends the proper greeting, but lets someone else to the rest of the talking.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2009)

"Eugene Brasspin at Your service, Lord D'Marosso."

Eugene bows formaly and steps back.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2009)

Father Berman bows as well. "May the blessing of Ezra be upon you, Lord D'Marosso.  I am Father Berman.  As for the murders, I believe we have captured or killed those responsible, though a few loose ends remain."


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru fixes the horse-masked carriage with a wary eye. "We should have sent someone to check Alek's cell," he mutters. Though somehow Ru doubts Alek is the type to go into hiding from the law.

At the manor, the opulance of the room slightly overwhelms the monk. Oddly enough, being in the presence of this Lord feels vaguely like his meetings with Alek: both seem to have an air of certain Superiority (whether Ru agreed to said superiority or not).

Taking a cue from his lessons with Gis, Ru chose to remain silent as he gathered his composure, bowing his greeting but allowing the good Father to take the lead in reporting on the case.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhiannon stayed rather quiet on the carriage ride, not having anything to say.  She did keep her eyes on Darian.  The fact that her eyes strained everytime she looked directly at him made her curious, ad wary.  She never usually had a problem looking someone in the eye, and the fact that she consistently had to look away from his gaze made her feel there was something more than simple presence of will or some such behind it.

When they entered the Manor, she blinked at the opulence the man seemed to exude.  Wealth always made Rhia feel a bit uneasy, but it was just something she was unused to.  As they entered Lord D'Morasso's presence, she bowed politely but remained quiet, watching.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 6, 2009)

Calahan grins broadly as they enter the noble house. This is the kind of thing he would want to achieve in life... 

_
...Though the wench at the door could have been younger..._


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Skyler notes the tendency of the original team members to be fairly quiet. He didn't know much about the original case yet, but it was his duty to inform Lord D'Marosso of any knowledge he had. "Father Berman is correct; there are some loose ends to tie up. Most notably a drug created by the criminal Alek, which seems to be a most potent aphrodisiac. We would like to make sure this substance is taken off the street. But we must also ensure that Alek is brought to justice, though it is my hope that the evidence against him is ironclad."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 9, 2009)

The judge smiles widely. "Very good, it is wonderful to meet you all. Yes, we'll definitely have to go over the details of the case... I understand that the evidence is hard to come by."

A younger woman appears in the doorway. "Lunch is served, your honor."





Lunch is served.​ 

Lord D'Marosso tosses a quick glance to Calahan and gathers up some documents on the table. "Thank you, Camilla! We'll discuss the particulars over lunch! Come!"

A pair of double doors are opened, revealing a feast laid before everyone.





The lunch is filled with many delectables.​ 

The tables are overflowing with fruit, meats, cheeses, and drinks. In the center of the table sits a chest. 

"I've looked over some of the details so far, and the case looks difficult. The main source of evidence to date, Alek's manor, was burned to the ground by some killing machine. The most cooperative witness is the builder of that machine, presently in custody for multiple counts of murder, with a big grudge agianst him. He wants to kill the suspect. A good solicitor will bar him from even testifying. To be honest, your case is weak, almost too weak to go to trial. It could simply be the Strahd Street Irregulars. It could be his, er, 'pets' are the guilty ones, while Alek remains clean. And the accusations of a confessed killer? No, that is a simple brutality, a terrible weakness. No, I'm afraid that this case, as is, can only result in Alek's freedom."

Lord D'Marosso stops and smiles. "However, you've already done plenty for the city. So, I'm willing to share something with you. Something that not even your boss could handle. But if you've the stomach for it, you'll have what you want."

Gustav goes over to the chest, and opens it. Inside, there is a large quantity of ice, and four eels.





The contents of the chest.​ 

"These are Saragossan delicacies, designed to be eaten still alive. I will grant a boon to whomever is willing to enjoy an eel. I have a lot of connections in the city. You could ask for a personal insight, some item of value, an unfortunate event, what you ask for is up to you."

[sblock=credits]
Photos from Marlene Bruce, GustavoG, and RealClearSports.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

While Ru had expected a visit to the magistrate to test his intestinal fortitude, he hadn't expected such a test to be quite so literal. A lawmaker who based his favor on stunts such as this wasn't someone Ru trusted. For a rare instant, however, both his disciplined self and his raw primal aspect seemed in agreement: if anyone could pass this test, it ought to be him.

He didn't speak, wishing he had Gis' gift for reading people, to know what else might be at work here, but second guessing only ever managed to put Ru in a loop, so he threw it aside. 

With the sparest of bows, Ru walked forward silently, snatched an eel, and bit off its head, willing his self-control to maintain his composure even as his natural blood-lust thrilled at the prospect of a fresh kill.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Skyler too steps forward. "Ah, I've not tried eel," says the knight. "Is it anything like lamprey? I must say, that I am curious to give it a try." With that, the knight grabs one of the slippery things in hand, and following Ru's lead, bites into the eel.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2009)

Seeing as how favor of powerful judge might come handy and remembering all things one ate while living off the land Eugene comes forward and takes the eel.

Eugene bangs eels head with suitable implement to stun it. He then closes his eyes and lets the fish slide into his stomach whole. He even seems to enjoy it licking his lips.


OOC: may I draw your attention dear collegues that these delicacies are designed to be eaten alive.
OOC2: I just hope they are small enough otherwise there might be slight 'dragon breath event' all over the table


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2009)

Father Berman raises an eyebrow at this strange turn of events.  _He's wrong about the case - truth magic alone would rule out simple lying by Pigglemorth - but on the other hand he is the judge, so what choice do we have?  He is playing with us, not seeking justice._

Father Berman takes hold of the last eel and takes a bite.  _Tastes like ..._


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 10, 2009)

Darian watches the scene with silent disgust.  What sort of magistrate is this that hinges justice on drunken parlor tricks?

He only hopes the horrible slob of a man hadn't noticed Darian's obvious distaste.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 13, 2009)

Eugene slides the eel down his throat. It passes through his mouth chilly, slimy, and briny in flavor. It passes down the esophagus. About when it hits the stomach it awakens enough to wriggle uselessly for just a moment, before it settles down into death.

Ru, Skyler, and Fr. Berman bite into their eels, and cold blood issues forth from the wound. The mouth fills with a fishy flavor, and the eels writhe painfully, splashing a dark-colored blood on the floor. Quickly, the three finish devouring the fishes.

Gustav chuckles, and gives each of the four a silk napkin. "Ha, don't worry about the mess, it's bound to happen with people's first eel experience. I enjoyed a couple of them last night, and I think I now understand the predator's preference for live prey. You are all good sports!"

He looks around to everyone. "Now, you may be wondering why I had you devour eels. First, I wanted to see if you would do it. You all jumped at the chance, so it is clear--you definitely have ambition, you definitely have pluck. You've got even more than Gis, and that's going to serve you well! Second, Gis and I had a bet... I won."

He pulls a steaming sausage from a pot of broth and plops it on a plate. The sausage's skin is taut and smooth, a simple well-shaped piece of food. "As for Alek, I want you to be aware of the possible problems in his case. At this time, the evidence is circumstancial. A good solicitor will try to tear it to pieces, and I want you to know that before it is brought to trial. But... we are a society based on reason. Paridon would not have become the gleaming jewel of culture it is by the mere whims of the elite. No, we base our progress in facts, proof, and rules. So, I do not wish for you to think that we can just put Alek away because we simply feel like it. If he is to be sentenced, it will be for the crimes he has committed."

Lord D'Marosso takes a fork and knife, and with a single determined slash, cuts the sausage open lengthwise. It pops open, spilling its juices and chunks all over the plate. "However, Ru, Skyler, Eugene, Brian, if you worry that the evidence has all burned away with his manor, that justice will fall prey to his poison tongue... I am still offering each of you a boon. We know of his crimes, just say the word and justice will be served. Otherwise, feel free to ask for whatever you wish."

Lord D'Marosso scrapes the innards of the sausage from the casing and practically inhales them.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru quickly wipes the blood from him, not at all comfortable with the surge this pointless kill seems to have welled up within him. As the noble before them speaks, he listens politely, making sure the verbose man has said all he has to say before replying.

"Alek is all about gaming the system," Ru says, shaking his head. "His pride is tied up in how well he's learned to cheat at 'the game,' and it strikes me that our circumventing the system would be just another victory for Alek; he'd gladly, smugly sit in a cell for quite some time if he thought it proved that the laws we support really _are_ so weak that we can only enforce them by cheating as he does.

"No, the only way to truly cow a man like Alek is to beat him without the cheats," the monk insists. 

"As for my boon, I don't recall hearing an expiration date on it. I think, perhaps, this is what my gambling friends called holding an ace? I think I'm quite content knowing I have the card to play for now, without needing to show my hand. I hope you don't mind?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the silence! Moving house, still no internet connection at the new flat.


For the first time in quite a while, you see Calahan become pale.
Staring at the living fish on his plate, the former woodsman doesn't touch the cutlery.
His left hand lying sweaty on the table, the Snake fumbles with his right one around his glass of wine, his eyes wide open, 
and observing how you others treat the food with obvious fear.


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2009)

Father Berman wipes the blood from his mouth and watches how the others react to all this.  _Before I served Ezra I might have been squeamish about it, but what have I to fear now?_  Calahan's reaction is surprising but that one is often unpredictable.

"I don't think the case is as weak as you've said.  Pigglemorth tells his tale convincingly, and truth magic should prove he's not lying.  Besides that there is circumstantial evidence - no least the 'pets' themselves who seem to act like they're under some sort of drug.

But we could use more time to investigate further and to help get the drug off the street if it's still being dealt.  We've been told that Alek owns a shop - that's where I'd start."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Skyler nods, having just finished wiping the eel blood from his face. "I agree that further time is needed. To investigate this shop, as well as the ruins of Combledorn Manor. Laws are laws; we cannot circumnavigate the system to put Alek away. It would be a betrayal of everything we stand for."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 14, 2009)

Rhiannon stared on in nigh horror, schooling her expression to hide the squeamish-ness that emerged at the idea of eating a still-living creature.  Not only was it rather... disturbing, it was also dangerous... after all, there isn't much to do, should one choke on a whole eel...

Listening to the talk of 'what we stand for' Rhiannon frowned lightly.  She wouldn't say it in front of Lord D'Marosso, but she cared little for the laws as written so much as what would make the children safer.  A monster like Alek's been shown to be is not someone who could reside in a child-safe Paridon...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 16, 2009)

Lord D'Marosso looks at the empty sausage casing lackadaisically before sucking it down. "Very well, we will make sure we put him away properly, with the full weight of the evidence against his crimes. Ru, you may indeed save the boon for later. What about you other three? Is there anything else you wish for?"

An embarrassing gurgle rises from the magistrate's gut, but he pretends not to notice.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Skyler nods his head at D'Marosso. "I too would like to save my boon for a later date, mi' lord," he says. The lord's favor could certainly come in handy, and perhaps even help to further the young nobleman's career.


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2009)

"Let me be clear: Alek _must_ be convicted" Father Berman declares.

"I think the evidence is, and will be, sufficient for any court.  I'd rather not invoke the favor you have offerred, m'lord, but if it becomes necessary to do so then that will be my request.  And should I be slain in action, you will know what my wishes were."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2009)

"I don't realy care if Alek is convicted now or later. If he goes down, power vacuum will be filled by next corrupted soul with the ability. I'm more concerned about the drug circulating in the city especialy one so powerful as this 'love'.

Thus, Milord, I'd ask my boon immediately. I have a facility with special equipment and people with skill that may be able to decipher what is exactly needed to produce Love and, more importantly, to find an antidote.

Former we can use to control needed substances if possible and latter to get rid as many people as we can of that affliction.

I ask for special permission to handle and posses love for experimental purposes for me and three civilians working at the lab. We will of course maintain exact record of quanitities used and report any and all results to our agency. It would be helpful if I could be allowed to peruse Editomas' diary to try and discover as much details as possible."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

Lord D'Marosso nods. "Very well, you'll get your boons later... and for you, Eugene, I'll write you a letter of introduction."

He calls Camilla forth and she fetches paper, quill, and ink. He writes for a couple minutes.

Other odd noises issue from his belly. He signs his name with a flourish, grabs a waxed cheese, tears off the rind, and seal the letter with his signet ring.

He presents the letter to Eugene. "Here. Lady Nostara is well-regarded, and was an accomplished sorceress and alchemist in her earlier days. She would be more than happy to let you use her equipment."

He gets up, in obvious discomfort. "Now, if you will please excuse me, I shall return." He shuffles off through a door and down the hall.

From whatever far-away position he has taken, the most disagreeable sounds can still be heard. He calls out Ezra's name a couple times. After about a minute of this, he delivers a sigh of relief.

Then the sounds start up again, louder. Camilla even jumps at the noise, before returning to her serene state. Gustav lets out a pained shout, followed by a wet gurgle, and an almost explosive aural display of wetness, sucking, and plopping.

Then silence.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 19, 2009)

Rhiannon remains quiet, placing a hand over her lowered face to conceal her disgust at the situation.  Thus far the noble has done little to impress the woman, save his apparent opulence.  Rhia could only wish that the man would prove useful in their case, for he certainly had little concern for the well being of Paridon... as far as she could tell.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Skyler too remains silent, simply cocking his head and raising an eyebrow. He hoped that D'Marosso's discomfort did not have to do with eating eel.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=IVV]So are these sounds foreign enough to lend evidence that the man's dropping more than his lunch in the can, or do we just fast forward to the part when someone says "Wow, he sure has been in there a while!"[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: I referenced another lab, that of Eugene's parents...don't need some sorceress for equipment. Altough of course if that remains I'll use it as I can...

Maybe my language failed me? I tried to sound as noble as educated barbarian can and thus, used maybe little bit too circumspect language...


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Then the sounds start up again, louder. Camilla even jumps at the noise, before returning to her serene state. Gustav lets out a pained shout, followed by a wet gurgle, and an almost explosive aural display of wetness, sucking, and plopping.
> 
> Then silence.




Ru turns to the servant. 

"Your master seems quite schooled in exotic cuisine. I wouldn't think him subject so such ... violent disagreement with it. Has ... this happened before?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

Camilla blinks, startled by the question. 

"No indeed, good sir, he has always had the politest manner, even in the... even in his chamber."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Skyler frowns. "Perhaps someone should go and check on him, then?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 20, 2009)

Darian looks at the dwarf and raises his eyebrow, knowing the race's reputation for iron stomachs.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru wrinkles his nose, then tilts his head to the side, cracking his neck. He sighed, looking to his colleagues.

"If I had any idea what sort of gastro-intestinal fortitude this day would call for, I think perhaps I'd have messengered in sick," he says with a sardonic half-grin. 

With that, he ventures down the hall toward the Lord's lavatory.


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2009)

Father Berman sighs deeply and gets up, following Ru down the hall.

"Hold on, Ru.  Believe me, I hate to say this, but I should do it.  My knowledge of medicine may come in ... handy.  Though unfortunately, I have not prepared spells against disease today."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

Thoroughly embarassed by a show of weakness by the judge and especialy his failure to do it in private, barbarian shaman remains at the back. Just in case, he changes his _presence_ aura to more useful _senses_.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



kinem said:


> Father Berman sighs deeply and gets up, following Ru down the hall.
> 
> "Hold on, Ru.  Believe me, I hate to say this, but I should do it.  My knowledge of medicine may come in ... handy.  Though unfortunately, I have not prepared spells against disease today."




Ru bows his head and lets the priest move ahead of him, trying not to let his relief show too obviously.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chapter 2: Boil*

Fr. Berman takes the lead as the party heads forward into the hallway that Lord D'Marosso went. It is short, with no side passages, and enters into a magnificent bedchamber.






Lord Gustav D'Marosso's bedchamber is well-appointed.​ 

The room is large, but empty. No other passages lead to or from it. The leaded windows could not open far enough to admit someone of his girth. It is as if he stepped in, and disappeared.

Yet, Rhiannon notices something amiss in the symmetry of the walls. She looks over to where it is... a secret door? A hollow panel? She approaches, then stops, as she notices a small amount of blood oozing from where the wall reaches the floor.

Fr. Berman steels himself, approaches, and after a light rap on the wall is returned with no response, pushes open the secret door, revealing a commode beyond.





Blood and bits of flesh coat the privy's walls and floor.​ 

The room is caked with gore, bits dripping from the bowl, the walls, the ceiling. A ghastly stench greets everyone in a macabre welcome. One lump of flesh, two fat, ringed fingers on what was once Lord D'Marosso's hand, lie near the entry door. Worms can be seen writhing out of burrows in those fingers, and indeed, any part of the scene that is not liquid nor the procelain of the pot and walls, can be seem to squirm.

Camilla, standing in the far back, faints.

[sblock=credits]
Photos by WVJazzman and superbilly16v.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhiannon covers her mouth and turns away, suppressing the urge to expel her breakfast this morning.  She stepped back a moment, gagging outside the room where she waited a few moments before speaking.

"How often does this happen in this job...?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Skyler's face takes on a grim countenance, and a bit of color leaves his features. "How could this of happened?" he asks, turning to face the other constables that had been on the job longer than her. "It surely can't be poison...and no normal assassin could have done this. A demon then, or something beyond the ken of man?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



Theroc said:


> Rhiannon covers her mouth and turns away, suppressing the urge to expel her breakfast this morning.  She stepped back a moment, gagging outside the room where she waited a few moments before speaking.
> 
> "How often does this happen in this job...?"




"Violent dismemberment is, sadly, pretty common," Ru admits, taking a step back from the sight, "Though I do believe this is the first time I've encountered it in a nobleman's privy."



Rhun said:


> Skyler's face takes on a grim countenance, and a bit of color leaves his features. "How could this of happened?" he asks, turning to face the other constables that had been on the job longer than her. "It surely can't be poison...and no normal assassin could have done this. A demon then, or something beyond the ken of man?"




"I don't know who the killer was, but I believe we're still looking at the weapon, or at least its progeny," Ru says, pointing to the writing mass. "Paridon is full of maggots, but not even they could descend on a corpse this quickly. I don't know what they are, but I'm sure someone back at headquarters does--or knows the proper book to reference to find out."

The monk's eyes quickly survey the room for anything that might act as a strong, sealable container. If he finds nothing, he'll empty his scroll case for use, knowing he can seal it with the wax in his pack.

"If someone has a means of sedating the worms, I'd very much appreciate it. I'm not keen on finding out if they're still hungry."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

"Let me handle it. Eugene produces empty vials and takes samples of meat, blood, worms and any other such 'items of interest' including d'Marosso  fingers. This looks more like he is dead for days or weeks and that we talked with shapeshifter. If not for the sound of this happening I'd say that is what happened.

I hope those eels aren't mothers of these worms, I ate one alive."
Eugene smiles grimly.

He takes samples of food on the table, water and wine and when Mrs. Camilla revives:
"I apologize for asking you at such moment, but we need to know: did Lord d'Marosso change his behavior in last few days? Any change you could notice could be important so hold back nothing. We'll be discreet, whatever you tell us."

OOC: everyone gets +2 to listen spot search and initiative
OOC2: if alchemy or one of knowledges apply here, please roll for me.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Skyler moves back into D'Marosso's bedchamber, to make room for the others. "Gis must be informed."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2009)

While the others take on the scene, Darian looks for possible escape routes any perpetrator might have taken... if there was one.


----------



## kinem (Jun 21, 2009)

"May Ezra give justice to his soul." Mercy is not really in Father Berman's vocabulary.

Father Berman inspects the disgusting scene, trying to determine if the gore is fresh and racking his brain for anything he might know of that could be related to this.

[sblock=ooc]heal +11, knowledge (religion) +9, spellcraft +9, spot +5 (w/bonus), search +3 (w/bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

At Eugene's words about the eels, Skyler frowns. Then he breathes a sigh of relief. "I chomped and chewed my way through the eel. I don't think they were the source of these maggots."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 26, 2009)

Calahan lights his pipe, his eyes narrow, like bloody slits in his pale face.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Rhiannon was in the hallway, trying not to lose her breakfast currently.

"Well... it seems I'll need a way to... improve my fortitude when it comes to this sort of thing... I've seen dead people before... just... not like that..."  She grimaced, making sure not to look back into the room lest she be overcome by the sight and hurl.  Whoever did this had to be brought to justice, or the children of Paridon would never be truly safe...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2009)

Eugene pulls out a series of vials, and he and Ru start gathering samples of the worms, food, and anything else they can find.

The worms overrun the fingers, and erupt into a boil.





The worms form a boil.​ 

Fr. Berman looks over the worms, and at first, thinks they might be _Mordivermi cardiophagus_, more commonly known as rot grubs. Indeed, as Eugene tries to take a sample, the worms attempt to burrow into his flesh--thankfully, quick hands and an alert mind thwart the opportunity.

Yet even with this behavior in mind, these do not react like typical rot grubs--they seek out the heart of the victim, and do not congregate in these numbers in the appendages. 

The others look around, trying to find other exits. The windows are a little small for someone like Gustav to fit easily, but they would be wide enough for someone else. However, they are all shut, and their locks are in place. Furthermore, the privy has only the one entrance through the secret door, without exit.

Fr. Berman then notes that any killer or victim, Gustav or else, would have been dripping blood or worms throughout the bedroom, should anyone try to cross it after the event in the privy. Yet the bedroom remains pristine. In addition, there is not enough meat, whether worms, blood, or gore, to account for all of the magistrate. 

No, someone or something would have to exit the privy room, and not through the entrance. Fr. Berman and Eugene realize that the only other way out from the privy is down the toilet.

[sblock=credits]
Photo by Synaptic Impulse.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

As Eugene and Berman come to their conclusions, Skyler strokes his clean-shaven chin and ponders. "The privy opening is somewhat small, but I suppose killers come in all shapes and sizes. I wonder if there is perhaps sewer access from this manor? If not, we should find the nearest entrance and see if we can find any evidence below."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2009)

"I concur. Let me see if I can find the way to open this downward."

Eugene carefuly searches around the toilet for a way to 'open' it. Maybe whole panel on which it is mounted can be rotated? In that case maybe the judge is kidnapped and these are somebody elses remains.

OOC: Eugene didn't pick things with his hands but with _mage hand_ he can use at will due to item. I'm sorry I didn't indicate so in my post, it seemed clear in my mind. Also, I already regret that I didn't take DR aura, DR 2 should be enough to protect from the worms ...


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Seeing that Eugene seems far better equipped for evidence collection, Ru makes his way back to the fainted servant. Carrying her out into the hallway, he sits her up against the wall and gently attempts to wake her. 

Assuming he succeeds, he asks, "I know you've had a horrible shock, Camilla, but I need to ask you some questions. Was your master's secret-door privvy common knowledge? And if not, who had regular access to it? Do you know whom he contracted to build it in the first place?"


----------



## Theroc (Jul 8, 2009)

Rhiannon remained quiet for the most part, listening to the exchanges, a fist tightening at the realization of how useless she really was in this instance.  She knew nothing of such supernatural menaces, and had no idea of anyone who would.

"If someone could clear up the mess for the most part, I could take a look around and seek any additional hidden doors or storage compartments or whatnot..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 14, 2009)

Ru, Darian, Rhiannon, and Cliff escort Camilla to the dining room to revive, while Eugene, Fr. Berman, Skyler, and Calahan examine the privy.

With a little care and removal from the shock, Camilla reawakens. "Oh, Dear Lady... Is my lord... is he really... Oh, oh no..."

Carefully ushering the remaining worms aside, Eugene examines the porcelain bowl. The stench of death and feces is grueling.

Listening carefully to the police's questions, Camilla replies, "Um, if you mean his daily menu, he has always had a taste for the exotic. He rather prides himself on being able to swallow any, eh, delicacy."


Eugene determines that there is little more to be seen from here, and looks for a mechanism for the toilet. Calahan kicks the bloody walls, but they hold solid as stone.

"He's had a number of aristocrats through lately. Lady Nostra, Archbishop d'Henri, Mr. Sceleris, Chancellor Markuzi. Commissioner Gis stopped by last night, but I suppose you know that."

Fr. Berman notices a small receptacle in the wall above eye level. With a quick boost, he confirms that it is filled with water, only slightly reddened by spatter. A short chain protrudes from the wall below the vessel, ending in a well-worn wooden finial.

"As for the privy, it's the new popular design for bedchambers. A separate room in which to relieve oneself, hidden behind a panel. The servant pours a pitcher of water into a high receptacle, eliminate into the basin, and pull the chain. Your effluence is dispatched directly into the sewer, washed clean with the water. Your servant refills the receptacle once you are finished. I believe Mr. Sceleris himself invented the system."

Pulling the chain, indeed, empties the receptacle into the porcelain basin, and its gory contents flow down the hole--although plenty of stains remain. Eugene confirms that the basin could be removed from its place and put aside for a better look at the sewer connection.

"And... I would never mention this, a servant would lose her position for this... but the nobles would meet to discuss something they would only refer to as the White Tinker. They thought the White Tinker disgraceful and bound for the gallows, or perhaps... useful."

The bowl is lifted from its moorings and moved to the side. The sewer shaft descends into the depths. Too dark at first, light is brought in. The shaft, although only about a single hand-span in diameter and at least two storeys long, glistens in red all the way until the light disappears into the sewer's darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Skyler grimaces. "Well, if the killer came and went via the shaft, they certainly aren't human. Unless they are a mage, perhaps?" He looks around at the faces of his companions. "I will see if I can find a sewer access nearby. Perhaps there is a trail below which we can follow."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

"A vampire or mage in gaseous form could get here unnoticed. Any shapechanger with snakelike or ratlike form could get also. Let's see what others found out. I'll get one constable to return these to Gis for further investigation." says Eugene showing worm samples


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru grimaces at the list of people who have accessed the privvy. 

"I should have expected as much," he mutters, but he smiles nonetheless to ease Camilla's mind.

"Thank you very much, Camilla. Now, which servants are tasked with maintaining the basin and refilling the reservoir? And would it be possible to take a look at the kitchen?"

[sblock=OOC]I half-expected pulling the chain to have disastrous results a la the mask keys. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

*bump!*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 18, 2009)

*It's coming. Don't worry! I just need to know who's going to the kitchen, who down the sewers, and who back to Gis.*


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2009)

Darian will go to the kitchen with Ru.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

"I will pursue whatever this vile killer was into the sewers, and attempt to track it," says Skyler, his hand on the hilt of his blade _Naraithus_. "Who is with me?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 19, 2009)

Cliff and Calahan offer to take the samples back to HQ and let Gis know what has happened.

Eugene and Skyler depart for the sewer.
The entrance to the sewer takes Eugene and Skyler off the D’Marosso property, to the far side of the mansion’s outer wall. 






The sewer entrance is below the main wall.​
They descend the ladder, move back the grate, and enter the fetid world under the city.

*     *     *​
Rhiannon, Darian, Ru, and Fr. Berman head into the kitchen to speak with the cook.
Inside, Cassilda is busy, walking around the counters, preparing soup for the next course. While she hums a little ditty, she pulls up a large red sausage-like block. A red cake in a sausage casing.





Cassilda unwraps the cake from the sausage casing.


*     *     *​
Eugene and Skyler carefully pick their way down the tunnel, lighting the way. The swirling filth at their feet smells of death and alchemy and the effluvia of a hundred nobles—no cleaner than the hoi polloi. They come across a chain ladder leading up a skinny passage, and nearby, the end of the pipe that must be the late Lord Gustav D’Marosso.





The sewer extends into the darkness.


*     *     *​
Almost in fascination the police pause to watch Cassilda slice a piece of the cake into a bowl, warm it over an open flame to melt it, and place spices on top.





The soup has been plated for serving.​
Camilla clears her throat, and Cassilda lets out a short startled shriek as she notices the gathered. “Oh! I didn’t see you there! Are you ready for the next course, then?”

*     *     *​
The duo underground looks around. Here and there, individual worms can be seen, blindly inching their way among the grime and feces coating the floor. Occasionally, one lifts its head and writhes—whether to look for prey or to lament its existence, it is hard to say.

A wet shuffle is heard, from further down the narrowing tunnel.






A shadow can be seen, heading deeper into the sewer.​
[sblock=credits]
Photos by loupiote
loupiote
skylens
rudeboyninja
substreet
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

At the glimpse of the shadow, _Naraithus_ is in Skyler's gauntleted hand."Come, Eugene," he hisses, trying to keep his voice down. "Let's fine out if our assassin still creeps these passages." With that, Skyler chases after the withdrawing figure.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 19, 2009)

> Camilla clears her throat, and Cassilda lets out a short startled shriek as she notices the gathered. “Oh! I didn’t see you there! Are you ready for the next course, then?”




"No, I don't think we'll be eating anymore. Thank you."  Darian looks to the others and asks without words, _Doesn't she know?_


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru opens his mouth to speak, closes it, sighs, then starts again.

"Miss, I'm afraid there's been an incident. The Lord D’Marosso has been killed. And I'm afraid, further, that the source for his death may have been secreted through the kitchen. We'll need to take a look around, and perhaps ask you a few questions?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2009)

Readying his weapon as he moves, Eugene follows Skyler. As they run, sewers come sharply into focus as Eugene and Skyler attune to their surroundings.

OOC: change (again) to Senses aura (+2 spot/listen and initiative)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 22, 2009)

Rhiannon didn't say anything, still a bit disturbed by the gore over earlier, the preparations in the kitchen nearly causing her to lose her fruit once more.  Instead of attempting to speak, the Half-Elf looked about, drawing a javelin from her pack if she felt the need to poke something... she'd rather not have strange worms burrow into her flesh, after all.

[OOC: Searching the room for anything out of place, of course.]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Skyler continues to lead Eugene through the sewers after their quarry.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 26, 2009)

"What? Dead? Where? How? Are you sure?" Cassilda exclaims. The slice of cake slips from her hand and slops to the floor, quivering and splashing terribly. She looks at everyone, and when she sees Camilla, she responds, "No... Really... Oh Ezra..."

She slumps against the nearby counter, steadying herself.





Rhiannon stumbles upon a small bin, filled with live but listless crickets.​ 
*     *     *​ 
Skyler leads the way with Eugene close behind. They follow their quarry down a very narrow tunnel. Their target, in the flickering light, appears to carry a large sack, huge and stuffed, but still squeezing readily into the confines of the tunnel.

The figure appears not to notice the police as he stoops over an exposed pipe, descending into an area even deeper than here. He takes his sack and sticks the end over the pipe. 

The sack then appears to take a life of its own, adhering to the pipe like a pair of sucking lips and pulsating.

[sblock=credit]
Photo by minhanh7803.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Skyler tries to close the distance, moving as quickly and as silently as possible.


*How far away is the figure?*


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "What? Dead? Where? How? Are you sure?" Cassilda exclaims. The slice of cake slips from her hand and slops to the floor, quivering and splashing terribly. She looks at everyone, and when she sees Camilla, she responds, "No... Really... Oh Ezra..."
> 
> She slumps against the nearby counter, steadying herself.




Ru moves to Cassilda, offering his help to steady her, walking her to the closest seat if possible. He looks to the others, nodding as he notices Rhiannon has already begun searching.

"I know it's a shock, ma'am," the monk says. "Please take your time. But you feel up to it, we'll want to talk about who's been in and out of the kitchen, and perhaps about your food suppliers?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 4, 2009)

Cassilda steadies herself. "There is just Camilla and myself. Most other staff do not wish to stay long. Our food comes from the local markets, although we do have some special suppliers for the imported items. Here, I'll give you a list..."

*     *     *​ 
Skyler stands about 30 feet away. The big fear in this gloom is that the torch may signal your presence more than reveal the situation.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Skyler holds up his hand. "Let us follow him, and see where he leads." With that, the knight continues to try to quietly follow their quarry, but is ready to spring into action and charge the figure should he note their presence and try to escape.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 4, 2009)

"Sure thing. But we're glowing, it would be hard to miss us. Be careful."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

"Let us hope he is more intent on looking forward than looking back," whispers Skyler.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 4, 2009)

Stumbling on the deceased crickets, Rhiannon took a step back, looking over to the others.

"Are these insects a source of food, or a deceased infestation...?"  She asked, looking dubiously at them, though given the number, she doubted it was an infestation.  While she had thought the kitchen would be a less disturbing locale than the sewer... perhaps she'd been mistaken, given the lord's eating habits.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 15, 2009)

Cassilda walks over to Rhiannon, takes a pinch of salmon-colored powder from the jar, and sprinkles it over the crickets.

"Oh, no, they are very much alive, and not an infestation at all," Cassilda explains. "But you need to keep them sprinkled with a special fungal powder, or they start hopping and flying around."

Cassilda grins as she adds, "I'm surprised you do not recognize the lazy cricket. It is an elvish dish, after all. Our supplier is in the bazaar, a gentleman named Silistrax. It is quite difficult to raise this many crickets in the city, but he does love the meal. Here, let me show you..."

Cassilda picks up a cricket. The insect moves slowly in her grasp, only barely comprehending its surroundings. "You rub it back here, let its wings spread. You pluck the wings out, like this. The wings are possibly the most delicate meat you can taste, they are thinner than paper, or phyllo, yet they do not melt in your mouth. You'll taste some of the powder--it's a tingling sensation on your lips. Break off the back legs. Eat them now, or save them for later. This leaves the fat body ready for the main course. Stick the end in your mouth, and suck hard--the innards pop right out, like this!"

*     *     *​ 
The sacks grips the pipe firmly in its lips, keeping its position solid as it regurgitates its content into the depths below. The man leaves the sack in place, and it stands turgidly on the end of the tube. The man resumes his shuffling down the corridor, which continues to grow tighter and tighter. Skyler figures he would have to turn sideways to get through with his armor...

Whether the figure has not yet noticed the police, he continues as if no one watches.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru stops over to Rhiannon, keeping his face blank as yet another "delicacy" is demonstrated. 

"I'm afraid I, at least, am still rather full from the meal your lord provided," he says congenially. "Thank you much for the list of suppliers, Cassilda. I think that's all we'll need for the moment, though we may be back in touch with you. If you need anything, or if something comes back to you that you think might be of any significance, please feel free to contact us."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

whispering fiercely:
"Let's get him now or we'll lose him. If he can squeeze as much as pipe coming up to that toilet we stand no chance."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 17, 2009)

Darian tries to hide his revulsion as he turns and exits from the kitchen.

OOC: Thanks for not posting a picture of that, IVV.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Skyler nods at Eugene, and moves as quickly as he can after the man. "And grab that sack...that is evidence!"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

"Let's subdue miscreant first!"

Despite his words, Eugene stops for a second to put sack in more stable location (floor? anyhow, away from the opening). He then charges shuffling figure.


----------



## kinem (Sep 20, 2009)

"It will be all right.  May Ezra protect and guide us."  Father Berman studies the cook, trying to guess whether she's telling the truth. (ooc: sense motive +3)

"Now, let's get that list of suppliers."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 22, 2009)

Rhiannon blinked, moving to place a hand gingerly over her mouth to conceal her nausea.  After a moment, she recovered long enough to politely reply.

"My appearance favors my father, while my upbringing comes from my mother... who is not accustomed to Elvish food..."

She replied, before taking a step back to look to the others to see if they've noted anything of value.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 17, 2009)

Skyler and Eugene move swiftly. Skyler moves to engage the shambler while Eugene grabs the sack.

Skyler reaches out the grab the man's shoulder, and it gives, squeezes under his grip in a way that he did not expect. The burlap cloth that makes up his garment shifts and oozes beneath Skyler's hand.

Eugene lifts the sack. It sucks at the pipe for a moment before letting itself loose, and a stream of worms disgorges itself from the mouth of the sack, and its quivering lips. The worms spew over Eugene's pants and puddle at his feet.

[sblock=OOC]
Don't worry, I'll get to everyone else, but this needs to be handled first...[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2009)

Eugene jumps out of the pool of worms, changing his aura to fiery shield to immolate any worm that bites him (any attacker gets 4 fire damage).

If the worms remain milling around the sack he turns and goes to help Skyler. If they start behaving like some sort of super organism (swarm) he activates mage hand and closes the sack after scooping as many as possible back inside.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Realizing that the oozing suspect could very well be the murdered, Skyler reacts, drawing _Naraithus_ and thrusting the sword at the burlap-clad form.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: Ping!*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2009)

(OOC: Thanks. I've been Iron DMing as well...)

Small worm bodies curl up, writhing in agony as they burn. They make no indication of working together, only the sheer number and staggering volume of the worms indicates their greater threat.

Skyler stabs decisively into the man, a slice easier and softer than expected. The shambler screeches, and turns to face his attacker.
The face is not, in any resemblence or form, human. A round, quivering mass of flesh--if you can call it that--makes up what passes for its head. In the center of the cream-colored protuberance are three small pincers, black and shiny, clicking and shaking chaotically.

It turns and runs--or, more precisely, writhes, trying to escape down the impossibly narrowing passage.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

"Damn," swears Skyler, trying to pursue and strike again at the strange worm-being. Unfortunately, the narrow passage prevents the nobleman from going much further...


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2009)

"Skyler move aside, NOW!"

Eugene runs to the narrow passage inhaling deeply. As he releases his breath bright line of fire shoots down the corridor.
Breath Weapon (2d6=4)

OOC: pathetic damage


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

At Eugene's words, Skyler ducks low and moves to let his companion past him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2009)

Eugene leaps into action, sending flame down the corridor. It lights up the tunnel, coursing its way down the passage at the worm-man. An odd, acrid smell wafts its way back down the passage, as the fleeing creature lets out a scream and flops in place, unmoving.

(He was viciously stabbed, after all.)

Skyler and Eugene take stock of the situation. The tunnel narrows and shrinks to the point that the worm-creature fills it left-to-right, and top-to-bottom like a pustulent plug. An unarmored human could probably squeeze into the space. Behind the police, worms crawl all over each other randomly and mindlessly, as the sack heaves and blubbers.

Then, the worm-man corpse begins to move. Something deeper, past the corpse, is pulling it further into the tunnel.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"More flames!" cries Skyler.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2009)

"Sure thing!" Eugene inhales again, surprised how fast his energy replenished itself. 
_"Must because I didn't use it for some time."_
He fires another line down the tunnel keeping the focus low so it hits anything that slithers on the ground.

Feeling his fires exhausted for the moment, he takes two flasks from his belt passing one behind to Sykler. 
"These are alchemist fires. Throw it down the tunnel if you see something. I'll try to clean out the worms."

Eugene focuses and ghostly hand appears in front of him and starts waiving among worms throwing down those on top of the pile.

Delay (1d4=1); Fire damage (2d6=11)
Breath Weapon delay (1d4=4)

OOC: much better...

OOC2: if _mage hand_ cleaning doesn't work, he'll throw alchemist fire on the swarm. Idealy, he'll see what's behind and blast it.

OOC3: is the tunnel wide enough for us to squeeze through it?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 16, 2009)

Eugene lets forth a major cone of flame, burning away the corpse, with the alarmingly increasingly familiar stench of charred hair. The corpse curls into a tight, black spiral, revealing darkness beyond. A couple squeals and some scrambling are heard in that darkness. 

*     *     *​ 
The other police make their way out of the kitchen, and start back towards HQ. The way back takes the police by the sewer entrance, one of those places that the mind edits out. Yet this time, there is a slight unexpected movement...

In the sewage exiting the grate, small writhing worms can be seen.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

OOC: I'm assuming we all can notice the strangeness coming from the grate, if that's not the case, correct me.

Rhia was slowly recovering from the gory scenes that had unfolded at the mansion on their way back to headquarters to discuss what had happened.  Though, she had to wonder what happened to the other two.

"Hey, shouldn't we wait for the others?"  She commented partway to HQ, near a sewer grate.  As she stops there, she noted movement from the corner of her eye, turning to look directly.  "What the... aren't those the worm things from Lord D'Marosso's Manor?"  She blurted, pointing towards the sewage.


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



Theroc said:


> "What the... aren't those the worm things from Lord D'Marosso's Manor?"  She blurted, pointing towards the sewage.




Ru grimaced at the sight. "I hate to hope so, but since the alternative is that we're looking at a much wider infestation, I suppose that's just what I'm doing. The others were after whatever went down the sewers. I wonder..."

With that the monk falls silent, straining to see or hear anything other than the worms on the other side of the grate.

((OOC: Spot and Listen +8))


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2009)

Eugene causes his ghostly hand to pick up the torch and sends it out into the darkness. He cocks his arm for throwing and cautiosly advances to see what's causing the commotion.

"Skyler, would you hold my belt, just in case something tries to pull me through?"

After the hand winks out of existence, some 15' ahead and if no threat is visible, he withdraws, pulling small stone from his pocket and letting it go. It flares up with light and starts circling his head.

"Let's check the bag."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

"Indeed," says Skyler, wiping his sword down with an oiled rag from his own pack to clean the gore off of it. "Though I must say, this certainly wasn't what I expected when I joined Rose Company."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

Ru notes the sounds of his compatriots reverberating off the walls in the distance...

Eugene sends the torch down the tunnel. There is something lightly heard, like a scuttle, but the light illuminates a slender continuation of the tunnel, rounding a bend and sloping downward. Nothing can be seen other than dirt.

The bag continues to quiver, and worms still trickle out of it. Opening the bag, it is, as expected, filled with writhing masses of worms, easily at least a hundred pounds of worms.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

"Strange indeed," says Skyler, viewing the contacts of the sack. "Well, this is most certainly evidence. We should take it, and rejoin the others."


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru stiffens and says, "I hear them. I think they must be close. Skyler! Eugene! Can you hear us?" he calls out.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

Hearing Ru's echoing call, Skyler smiles. "Yes!," he shouts back. "We'll join you in just a few minutes!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

Skyler and Eugene hoist the sack. It shifts its weight, as if it were alive itself, but between the two police, the sack can be brought to the light.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyler helps Eugene carry the strange sack back to the sewer entrance, where he takes a few moments to explain to the rest of Rose Company exactly what they had found.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru's face is blank as the pair explain exactly what it is they're carrying. 

"If the worms are acting oddly ... cohesive in that sack, they might better tell us what's going on that what we collected from the privy," he says. He makes sure the gloves in his traveler's outfit are firmly in place before helping hoist the sack back out to the street.

"Anyone see a cart we might commandeer? Not sure I want this on my or anyone else's shoulders for very long."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 29, 2009)

Ru's initial searching for a cart turns up a peddler, with a portable shop offering trinkets and pretty stones.


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Ru's initial searching for a cart turns up a peddler, with a portable shop offering trinkets and pretty stones.




Ru speaks to the peddler, doing his best to be polite but authoritarian (like so many other aspects of his life, he felt the tension of the contradictory principles at work with a certain unease).

"Citizen, I fear the constabulary has an urgent need for your cart. I can return it in short order, but we're losing precious time in our hunt for a vicious killer."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Skyler moves up behind Ru, but let's his companion handle the negotiation with the peddler for use of his cart.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2009)

The tinker and his cart.​ 

"Eh? I ain't done nothing, officer, it's all me own pride and property!" the salesman responds, reflexively. 

After a moment, he calms down, looks around, and replies, nervously, "Eh, of course, always welcome to help a good officer of the law, no question, it's all the help I can give..." 

As the bag is wrestled into the cart, the tinker senses a new source of fear. "Cor, what is--no, never mind, I shan't ask..." In silence, he finishes transporting the sack to headquarters, staying silent all the way.

At HQ, Gis stands, and calls out, "Calahan! Get that sack to Hieran, NOW! We'll need a full analysis on its contents! The rest of you, in the office, now. I need a full report!" 






Gis paces in his office, concerned.​ 
"So, I hear that Lord D'Marosso is dead, something about worms. What do you know? And how did he seem before he left?"

Gis clutches at his stomach, as if feeling for something.

[sblock=Photo credit]
Photo of rag and bone man by *Firefox.
Photo in Warwick Castle Dungeon by marcus3595.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 11, 2009)

Eugene pays the peddler 5 gp for the ride.

"Thank you, goodman. We wouldn't ask if it wasn't really important. You helped the city today. Have a good day."

In the office, Eugene observes Gis with some worry.
Alchemy; Knowledge(Nature); Knowledge(local) (1d20+6=8, 1d20+1=21, 1d20+5=9)
He racks his brain trying to remember if anything like this happened in the city or if he heard from his elders in the tribe. He even tries to find the reference in his extensive alchemical studies.

Silently, he switches his fiery aura on, hoping that if someting is hurting Gis inside it will incinerate like outside attackers.

OOC: I realize this may be not intended use of the aura, but it would be interesting to see if we can heal Gis faster then he can burn from inside. Since Eugene can't do anything to heal him this is best I've got. Ofcourse I'm not paranoid, Gis is just having bad day and an ulcer


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> "So, I hear that Lord D'Marosso is dead, something about worms. What do you know? And how did he seem before he left?"
> 
> Gis clutches at his stomach, as if feeling for something.




Ru shakes his head. "It seems to have been some kind of worm ... swarm, I suppose," Ru says. "Though it's still unclear their source, and the worms we found, while aggressive, certainly don't seem fully capable of having done ... what they did in the time it took them. The lord was quite full of himself, in more ways than one, and complained of some kind of indigestion. We suspected the food, but none of us seem to have been affected, and at least insofar as we could tell looking through the kitchen, nothing there was suspicious.

"Well, no more suspicious than the bulk of the man's culinary experiments, that is.

"In any case, his death occured in the privvy,and Eugene and Skyler encountered something or someone in the sewers, so we don't know for certain if the attack came from inside the lord or, well, below him."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

"It was quite horrific, Captain," adds Skyler to Ru's report. "Eugene and I did pursue a humanoid form through the sewers, and it was from that...er, "being," that we were able to get the bag. The being itself got away, squeezing through tunnels smaller than a human has a right to fit in." The knight shakes his head. "I thrust my sword into it with little affect, and Eugene blasted it with flames, but it still managed to evade us."


----------



## Theroc (Dec 11, 2009)

Rhiannon looked down, realizing she hadn't been much help in the investigation, but also was not used to such gory scenes or paranormal investigations.  She was used to finding people, hunting people, and dragging them to whoever wanted them found.

"Perhaps if it was indeed the food, it would take time for the worms to... you know... get to sufficient numbers to do such a thing.  Lord D'Marosso partook far more of the food than any of we did, and so... we may indeed have the same problem, had we eaten from his food.  But... then again, it may have come from the sewers into the privy as well, and the creatures intended to clean up the mess... ugh... This wasn't what I had in mind when I accepted this position..."  She drifted off, fighting another bought of nausea as the images came back to her mind.


----------

